# I just love this site, had to share



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Even if it has been done before, in case a newbie has not seen.
Knitting Stitch Patterns
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
click on any stitch for image and instructions, so fine!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, if it's been put on before, I haven't seen it. Thank you for the link. I have now bookmarked it. It looks very useful.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

What a big help this is going to be! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

You're welcome, IT made MY day!! ha!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes it is nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

great site...


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I have had this site bookmarked for a LONG time. There are so many stitches on there that it is easy to combine them and come up with someting awesome. Most of all my 'favorites' is knitting, the rest is cooking lol.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, thank you for sharing that link.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nanellis (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for a great link, very usefull


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I love this link as well. Hello from Southern California.


----------



## Kiblinger (Dec 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for nearly 70 years and have never seen a site so helpful or complete as the link you posted. I thank you for taking the time to share this site which I have now added to my "Favorite sites" Georgene from San Diego.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

What a great site. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks so much for this link ! i'm one of the ones who hadn't seen it before . . . how neat is this !!



Tresperros said:


> Even if it has been done before, in case a newbie has not seen.
> Knitting Stitch Patterns
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> click on any stitch for image and instructions, so fine!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks - I've bookmarked this too.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a great site, have used it many times thanks for posting. Love your avatar :-D


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

What a great site. Thank you!


----------



## Kaye-Marie (Jan 20, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> Even if it has been done before, in case a newbie has not seen.
> Knitting Stitch Patterns
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> click on any stitch for image and instructions, so fine!!!!


I wonder if there's a site like this for crochet? I'm teaching myself and one site would be great. I keep popping in and out of several, and haven't saved any of them. I suppose I could go out and buy a book, but there's so much on the internet, it's hard to justify!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Kaye-Marie said:


> Tresperros said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it has been done before, in case a newbie has not seen.
> ...


Check this sit, it is fabulous for CROCHET: http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/written_stitch_tutorials.php
ALSO:
http://www.knitonthenet.com/issue7/features/tapestrycrochet/


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/written_stitch_tutorials.php
has tutorials for both written and video tutorials. Many, many stitches.


----------



## Kaye-Marie (Jan 20, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> Kaye-Marie said:
> 
> 
> > Tresperros said:
> ...


----------

